# computer



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, my computer has decided to poop the bed. I'm using my wife's now.Stay with me boys, we're working on it. I started to dis-assemble the tranny. I have a few pix, but not much more..


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your 'puter problems.........been there, done that, but just yesterday we updated our AT&T internet service to their super-duper high speed. According to 'speedtest' I'm getting 22.15 Mbps, which is about 4 times faster than before.
The downloads are now wicked-fast! Best part is that my monthly bill will actually be $33 LESS than before.  Yep, I'm a happy camper.
Bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm back!! Power supply burned out.. I'm lucky, my youngest has a bachelors degree, and he's a system administraor/engineer in computers. He also builds his own and for others... Free service for the rest of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sure it is a relief to have the computer fully functional again. It is interesting how we each have a computer, not a family computer. I read messages with my iPad but I usually post with a computer.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I'm back!! Power supply burned out.. I'm lucky, my youngest has a bachelors degree, and he's a system administraor/engineer in computers. He also builds his own and for others... Free service for the rest of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


Lucky (and happy) you! Every family needs an expert or two in something to save some greenbacks, right?
Bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

raleets said:


> Lucky (and happy) you! Every family needs an expert or two in something to save some greenbacks, right?
> Bob


Yes sir!!:appl:


----------

